# snapper



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i just got a snapper turtle that was about 4 inches in shell, i got it yesterday and even today it sits with his head out of water and wont eat
all my other turtles ate the first day i got them and liekd being at the bottom more than the top, especially the last snapper i had, is this new one a problem

ill send pics when i get my camera but hes a beauty


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

I got a snapper as well he is only the size of a half dollar he will do the same sit on the bottom with his neck strecthed with his head out of the water. Try some eartworms :nod:


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

does any 1 know where u can get a baby snapper frm in the uk or anywhere that wud have 1 shipped over for me???


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

There are many reptile sellers in the UK..shipping one to you would probably be cost prohibitive from the US....

In th UK you can contact :

http://www.coasttocoast.co.uk

http://www.theworldofexoticpets.co.uk

http://www.aquatica.ltd.uk

http://rainforest-reptiles.com


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

thanks for the links i contacted coasttocoast and they said they do not believe in selling this species.

but thanks ill try the others.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

mrodge said:


> i just got a snapper turtle that was about 4 inches in shell, i got it yesterday and even today it sits with his head out of water and wont eat


If he was wild-caught, maybe he's too cold to eat and he's preparing to hibernate.


----------

